# جذب الشباب بشكل معاصر



## Ronariri (28 أغسطس 2008)

[SIZE="3"]*Hiiiiiiii ya gama3a .ana 3odwa gdida fi el group.bas kan 3andy ektra7 yaret thtamo beeh .Ana bsra7a nefsy tnzelo 3ezat w ndwat l Dr. Magdy Es7ak .bgd el ragel da 3ando 
tri2a tganen fi gazb el shabab w b3dn bytkalem fi mawdi3 them el gil el 7aly w el osra 3mtan bmnzoor masi7y .yaret thtamo bel mawdoo3 da bgd 7yfid nas ktir w ana awlkom *[/SIZE]


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أغسطس 2008)

*في بالمنتدي موضوع فيه محاضرات الدكتور مجدي اسحق وده الرابط*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24843&page=2


----------



## ra3outh (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للدكتور مجدي علي كل مجهوداتة ربنا يبارك بيتك وتعلمنا المزيد


----------

